# Cape May, NJ



## Dillonger (May 2, 2005)

Going down next week. Hopefully the storms will have passed. Always get a few in the suds, mostly schoolie stripers and small blues on plug/jig teaser rigs. I usually dont have the time for bait.

Wondering if anyone has a place they reccommend. I usually do OK near the south end around some of the jetties. Any additional info would be welcome. Im always willing to divulge spots....for what that's worth.

Maybe I'll see you there! 

Best to all.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family. The toll bridge between Cape May and Wildwood Crest has been productive. The jetties at Aleaxander Ave and Pearl Ave have produced some as well. Sunset Beach at the concrete ship in Cape May Point and Poverty Beach in Cape May are sporatic at best. Hope this helps.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

K'll be down in Stone Harbor starting Tomorrow. Probaby leaving Wednesday. Hope to get in some good night fishing after the storm passes.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

ya might do well with some bottom fishing. Surf has been pretty rough.


----------



## Dillonger (May 2, 2005)

*Dillonger*

Hope the surf calms down. Ike will probably screw it up too. Oh well, I'm going no matter what. Thanks for your tips. Keep up the good work!


----------

